# PENTIUM PRO CPU...REALY 1 GR GOLD???



## trisedem

Hi,i am new on this forum and in recycling gold with acids... i bought some ,,intel pentium pro ,,cpu's to try to extract the gold from them in AGUA REGIA . BUT HERE IS WHAT HAPPENED...

First with propane torch i take of the back side lids than i put the 3 CPU chips --Intel-Pentium Pro-- into Pirex Glass cup.
After i mesure 30gr Sodium Nitrate and 60ml boiled water and mix together.
Then i add it to the Pirex cup with the Cpu's and then add about 150ml MURIATIC ACID.
After a few hours all the gold is disolved in the AR.... 
After i filter and wash the rest of the chips with hot water,than i add a little bit urea and after that i add Sodium Metabisulfite.
i leave it 24hors .
But the gold powder that i got on the end is about LESS THAN 1gr FROM 3 CHIPS ..........WHICH IS THREE TIMES LESS 

PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT DO YOU THINK...AM I NOT DOING IT RIGHT OR THERE IS NO 1GR OF GOLD IN EACH CPU


----------



## cnbarr

Sounds about right to me, there is only 0.3-0.5g per PP.

Never follow the infamous internet cpu yield lists!!!


----------



## etack

add a Cu bar to your solution and read the forum, hoke, and guided tour.

Eric


----------



## galenrog

There is also an e-scrappers guide on the forum that describes typical yields from various cpu's. I have it bookmarked on my iphone, but can't find the link right now. 0.3 to 0.4 grams per Pentium Pro sounds about right.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks

If you were able to extract .3 grams per processor, you did very well.

The list you are benchmarking against has done more refiners that are just starting out, more dis-service than any other single incorrect document. It's really surprising how often the 1 gram per CPU figure comes up, but it's a myth, totally untrue and that statement is about the only thing you can take to the bank.

I would suggest anyone even thinking about processing any material, first do a sample run. You will only recover as much precious metals as your skill, experience, knowledge will allow, which may be more or less than the next person. It's YOUR yields that are important, you can talk with other people and measure you success from their own results, but honestly, you are not going to know how much you can get out of any given material until you process it yourself.

Scott


----------



## cnbarr

SBrown said:


> If you were able to extract .3 grams per processor, you did very well.
> 
> The list you are benchmarking against has done more refiners that are just starting out, more dis-service than any other single incorrect document. It's really surprising how often the 1 gram per CPU figure comes up, but it's a myth, totally untrue and that statement is about the only thing you can take to the bank.
> 
> I would suggest anyone even thinking about processing any material, first do a sample run. You will only recover as much precious metals as your skill, experience, knowledge will allow, which may be more or less than the next person. It's YOUR yields that are important, you can talk with other people and measure you success from their own results, but honestly, you are not going to know how much you can get out of any given material until you process it yourself.
> 
> Scott



Well Said, as always SBrown, you have quite the way with words!


----------



## trisedem

SBrown said:


> If you were able to extract .3 grams per processor, you did very well.
> 
> The list you are benchmarking against has done more refiners that are just starting out, more dis-service than any other single incorrect document. It's really surprising how often the 1 gram per CPU figure comes up, but it's a myth, totally untrue and that statement is about the only thing you can take to the bank.
> 
> I would suggest anyone even thinking about processing any material, first do a sample run. You will only recover as much precious metals as your skill, experience, knowledge will allow, which may be more or less than the next person. It's YOUR yields that are important, you can talk with other people and measure you success from their own results, but honestly, you are not going to know how much you can get out of any given material until you process it yourself.
> 
> Scott


THANK YOU FOR YOUR ADVICE ...


----------



## glorycloud

Or you could just sell them to the refining experts on ebay who buy them. 8)


----------



## etack

glorycloud said:


> Or you could just sell them to the refining experts on ebay who buy them. 8)



I think he might have been one of them :shock: 

Eric


----------



## trisedem

etack said:


> glorycloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could just sell them to the refining experts on ebay who buy them. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he might have been one of them :shock:
> 
> Eric
Click to expand...

 Well i knew that nobody will tell me how much is able to make from sertain cpu or else but i wanted to make sure that you are about business not science .... you guys say only what is in your interest ...and i dont mind ...after all the real scientist are rare and not after money for sure....


----------



## ericrm

trisedem said:


> you guys say only what is in your interest ...


your right... those guy are are the worst thief in the world, they dont want you to know that at 1750$ once the gold in only one pentium pro is worth 56$ EACH

i will be fair with you since youve screwed up your first refine i will sell you some of mine at 45$ piece,but just a few, after all i wanna make money on them myself, that way we both win right .. you know what i mean.. chumy chumy.. call me ..


----------



## its-all-a-lie

SBrown said:


> If you were able to extract .3 grams per processor, you did very well.
> 
> The list you are benchmarking against has done more refiners that are just starting out, more dis-service than any other single incorrect document. It's really surprising how often the 1 gram per CPU figure comes up, but it's a myth, totally untrue and that statement is about the only thing you can take to the bank.
> 
> I would suggest anyone even thinking about processing any material, first do a sample run. You will only recover as much precious metals as your skill, experience, knowledge will allow, which may be more or less than the next person. It's YOUR yields that are important, you can talk with other people and measure you success from their own results, but honestly, you are not going to know how much you can get out of any given material until you process it yourself.
> 
> Scott





cnbarr said:


> Sounds about right to me, there is only 0.3-0.5g per PP.
> 
> Never follow the infamous internet cpu yield lists!!!



If i read these two posts correctly, your question was answered. If you feel there is more gold than what you got out of your processors, keep running them until you get the ammount that makes you happy. BTW, i have a few i will sell cheap too, 


ericrm said:


> your right... those guy are are the worst thief in the world, they dont want you to know that at 1750$ once the gold in only one pentium pro is worth 56$ EACH
> 
> i will be fair with you since youve screwed up your first refine i will sell you some of mine at 45$ piece,but just a few, after all i wanna make money on them myself, that way we both win right .. you know what i mean.. chumy chumy.. call me ..


 i think $45 is a great price!

I dont see this guy sticking around much longer, someone stole his gold :shock:

edited to adjust price


----------



## ericrm

if im being honest, i have run after that gram myself :roll:  ............. well i still do :mrgreen: (dreamer, talk about a dreamer)


----------



## steyr223

Hey now
I read a post very recently that I just can't get out
Of my head, or maybe I read it wrong

Said something like "you wont find much in that chip, but the one next to it( or in the other pic
) has 20 times the gold that a Pentium pro has.

Point is I will be chasing that 1+ gram per chip
for the rest of my life

The bad part is once you find it, who says there would be any consistancy. :lol:


----------



## trisedem

ericrm said:


> trisedem said:
> 
> 
> 
> you guys say only what is in your interest ...
> 
> 
> 
> your right... those guy are are the worst thief in the world, they dont want you to know that at 1750$ once the gold in only one pentium pro is worth 56$ EACH
> 
> i will be fair with you since youve screwed up your first refine i will sell you some of mine at 45$ piece,but just a few, after all i wanna make money on them myself, that way we both win right .. you know what i mean.. chumy chumy.. call me ..
Click to expand...

 Thanks for the offer ...just for the record i am new in this forum and doing gold with acids for learning something new
...but i am not new in gold business and mining...and i bought some chips at 25 $ a piece...


----------



## trisedem

steyr223 said:


> Hey now
> I read a post very recently that I just can't get out
> Of my head, or maybe I read it wrong
> 
> Said something like "you wont find much in that chip, but the one next to it( or in the other pic
> ) has 20 times the gold that a Pentium pro has.
> 
> Point is I will be chasing that 1+ gram per chip
> for the rest of my life
> 
> The bad part is once you find it, who says there would be any consistancy. :lol:



MY REAL INTEREST IS TO KNOW .....IF YOU TAKE 1GR OF 24K AND DO THE SAME PROCESS WOULD YOU BE ABLE TO GET BACK 1GR OR AND HOW MUCH IS NORMAL TO LOOSE.
I USED PENTIUIM CHIP AS A REFERENCE ONLY .....BUT IT SEEMS THAT SOME PEOPLE DID NOT LIKE THE IDEA OF ASKING WHAT I DID ASK


----------



## jimdoc

trisedem said:


> steyr223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now
> I read a post very recently that I just can't get out
> Of my head, or maybe I read it wrong
> 
> Said something like "you wont find much in that chip, but the one next to it( or in the other pic
> ) has 20 times the gold that a Pentium pro has.
> 
> Point is I will be chasing that 1+ gram per chip
> for the rest of my life
> 
> The bad part is once you find it, who says there would be any consistancy. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY REAL INTEREST IS TO KNOW .....IF YOU TAKE 1GR OF 24K AND DO THE SAME PROCESS WOULD YOU BE ABLE TO GET BACK 1GR OR AND HOW MUCH IS NORMAL TO LOOSE.
> I USED PENTIUIM CHIP AS A REFERENCE ONLY .....BUT IT SEEMS THAT SOME PEOPLE DID NOT LIKE THE IDEA OF ASKING WHAT I DID ASK
Click to expand...


Please don't use "all caps"

Jim


----------



## Geo

trisedem, loss occurs when you filter,transfer,stir,spill, boil and melt. there are other examples of loss, but those are the main causes. filters can be processed later. loss from spills can be reclaimed but as in transferring liquids, there are traces left behind, the same applies for stirring. loss from boiling may never be reclaimed. if you start with an exact weight and dissolve and precipitate and wash and dry and melt, there will be losses. the amount of the loss depends on your level of expertise.


----------



## its-all-a-lie

trisedem said:


> steyr223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now
> I read a post very recently that I just can't get out
> Of my head, or maybe I read it wrong
> 
> Said something like "you wont find much in that chip, but the one next to it( or in the other pic
> ) has 20 times the gold that a Pentium pro has.
> 
> Point is I will be chasing that 1+ gram per chip
> for the rest of my life
> 
> The bad part is once you find it, who says there would be any consistancy. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY REAL INTEREST IS TO KNOW .....IF YOU TAKE 1GR OF 24K AND DO THE SAME PROCESS WOULD YOU BE ABLE TO GET BACK 1GR OR AND HOW MUCH IS NORMAL TO LOOSE.
> I USED PENTIUIM CHIP AS A REFERENCE ONLY .....BUT IT SEEMS THAT SOME PEOPLE DID NOT LIKE THE IDEA OF ASKING WHAT I DID ASK
Click to expand...


Nowhere in you post can i see where you asked this specific question. You stated you processed 3 pentium pros and expected 1 gram of 24k, what came out of solution was exactly what these chips yield which is .3 grams each. If you wanted to know what losses should be expected then that is the question you should have asked.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks

> MY REAL INTEREST IS TO KNOW .....IF YOU TAKE 1GR OF 24K AND DO THE SAME PROCESS WOULD YOU BE ABLE TO GET BACK 1GR OR AND HOW MUCH IS NORMAL TO LOOSE.
> I USED PENTIUIM CHIP AS A REFERENCE ONLY .....BUT IT SEEMS THAT SOME PEOPLE DID NOT LIKE THE IDEA OF ASKING WHAT I DID ASK



You asked if a Pentium Pro CPU really has one gram of gold in it. You didn't ask about about the loss of metal if you dissolved it, then precipitated it again.

To answer your question, no matter how much gold you dissolve into solution, you will only get back out of solution what your knowledge, experience, expertise, craftwork, etc will allow you to get back. If you are really good, understand the process very well, have the right equipment, have read the right books and posts (C. M. Hoke, Refining Precious Metal Waste), then you might be able to precipitate that gram of gold back out again.

I can only speak for myself, but when someone types in all capital letters it seems to me as if they are screaming, jumping up and down on their chair in front of their computer, spit flying out of their mouth while they are pointing at the computer screen. Do you really want people to have that mental image of you?

Again, I can only speak for myself, but when people ask a question and others take the time to answer your questions, you should acknowledge it instead of saying that it wasn't the question you really wanted to ask. 

Once again, I can only speak for myself. I do not appreciate games, if you ask a question and it is answered acknowledge it, say thank you. If you have another question, then make a new thread and ask a different question. I am sure eventually, if someone can, they will answer your question. If you were embarrassed about asking your question after it was answered, then tried to make it seem like you were asking another question to save face, that might rub people the wrong way, then you might find your questions going unanswered. There are many people on this forum that will not suffer people who do not conduct themselves in a professional manor. 

Scott


----------

